

SolarPHP 1.0.0 Stable Released - tswicegood
http://solarphp.com/blog/read/66-solar-100-stable-released

======
bradbeattie
Hrm. Mild naming collision with Solr. I doubt they'd bother renaming the
project at this point though.

~~~
tswicegood
Actually, that's a bit of a sore spot with Solar's creator. Solar was
announced before Solr was, but Solr wouldn't rename their project. :-/

